# Fotobearbeitung- Bitte Hilfe!



## jessy24 (3. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier, und hoffe, dass ich den richtigen Platz für meine Frage gefunden habe.
Ich würde gerne ein Foto bearbeiten, das ich von mir selbst geschossen habe (vor dem Spiegel), weiß aber nicht wie ich das Problem lösen kann.
Das Foto ist ganz gut geworden, allerdings zieht sich über mein Kinn und die Lippen ein seltsamer Strich. Ich vermute, dass das entweder vom Blitz kommt, der sich spiegelt oder davon, dass der Spiegel nicht blitzsauber war. Da mir das Foto aber sonst wirklich gut gefällt, und ich mich mit Bilderbearbeitung zu wenig auskenne, wollte ich hier um Hilfe bitten.
Weiß jmd. wie ich das Problem lösen kann oder kann ich hier jmd. der sich sehr gut auskennt mein Foto schicken, der es mit bearbeitet?

Vielen Dank im Vorhinein!


----------



## chmee (3. September 2010)

Nun, Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe ist unsere Devise 

Dieser Strich wird wahrscheinlich das übliche Sensor-Problem von CCD-Sensoren sein, die bei zu starken Lichteinflüssen senkrecht "überlaufen" und die Spalte an Sensorpixel beeinflusst. Sogenanntes Smear (Sowas Hier?)

Um das Bild zu retten, wäre zB Photoshop (ja, leider. Es ist einfach das beste Bildbearbeitungsprogramm) das richtige Tool. Reparatur und Cloning können helfen. Hier ein paar Tutorials:





oder





mfg chmee


----------



## jessy24 (3. September 2010)

Vielen Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Könnte ich Dir eventuell das Bild schicken, damit du es Dir ansiehst und mir nur sagst, ob das tatsächlich mit Photoshop zu beheben ist? Ich habe leider kein einziges Foto-Bearbeitungsprogramm, wenn, dann würde ich mir gerne gleich das Richtige downloaden.


----------



## Leola13 (3. September 2010)

Hai,

zum downloaden wäre wohl Gimp das richtige Programm.

..  aber schick es mal an chmee, das is n netter, der macht das für dich.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (4. September 2010)

Wie was? 'n Netter?! Bin ich nicht.. 

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

lad das Bild doch einfach mal hier rauf. Und sollte es sich um deine eigene Kamera gehandelt haben, kannst du das Bild ja nochmal machen...


----------



## chmee (6. September 2010)

jessy24: Sorry, da ich grad mitten im Umzug stecke, habe ich kaum Zeit für sowas. Aber:

Es ist kein Smear des Sensors, sondern -wie es scheint- Fettwatschen auf dem Spiegel, die durch Licht ungünstig reflektieren. Das Problem ist, diese streifigen Flecken ziehen sich über die Mundhöhe und man müsste irgendwie die Lippen nachbauen. Leider hat es auch (ganz grob) die Qualität des Bildes aus diesem Thread. 

Meine Meinung: Es sollte kein Problem sein (bei der natürlich veranlagten Attraktivität ) nochmal ein Bild zu machen, das noch besser wird als jenes.. Weniger Aufwand und bessere Qualität.

mfg chmee


----------

